# Ausführbare Datei erstellen



## selmaohneh (11. Mrz 2014)

Moin!

Ich habe ein kleines Programm erstellt, das über Ein- und Ausgaben in der Konsole gesteuert wird. Außerdem gibt es ein paar externe Dateien, in denen Werte gespeicherten werden, damit sie beim nächsten Programmstart wieder verfügbar sind. 

Nun möchte ich dieses Programm exportieren und eine ausführbare Datei erstellen, sodass das Programm leicht auf anderen Computern gestartet werden kann. Da ich mit Eclipse arbeite habe ich es folgendermaßen versucht: Rechtsklick auf mein Projekt - Exportieren - ausführbares jar-File - dort die Klasse mit der main(String[] args) ausgewählt und fertig.

Meine jar-Datei wird auch brav erstellt, wenn ich jedoch einen Doppelklick drauf mache, passiert nichts. Das soll es aber, vor allem auch auf anderen Computern, ohne vorher irgendwelche Einstelluingen machen zu müssen.

Wer kann mir da helfen?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Andireas99 (11. Mrz 2014)

Zum Export schau mal da: Eclipse - Export - Jar @ Java - tutorials.de: Tutorial, Forum, Anleitung & Hilfe


----------



## selmaohneh (11. Mrz 2014)

Moin!

Ich kriege, wenn ich das Programm versuche in der Konsole zu starten, die Fehlermeldung, dass die Main-Klasse nicht gefunden werden kann. Ist die von Eclipse erzeugte Manifestdatei falsch?

Ich meiner jar-Datei befinden sich nur zwei Klassen, Spieler und Main, wobei in Main auch die main(String[] args) ist.

Die Manifestdatei befindet sich in C:\Users\Benutzername\Desktop\MeinProgramm.jar\META-INF\ und sieht so aus:

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Rsrc-Class-Path: ./
Class-Path: .
Rsrc-Main-Class: Main
Main-Class: org.eclipse.jdt.internal.jarinjarloader.JarRsrcLoader

Stimmt das denn so?


----------



## selmaohneh (11. Mrz 2014)

Neue Infos:

Wenn ich in der Eingabeaufforderung den Pfad bis zur java.exe eingebe, dann -jar und dann den ganzen Pfad bis zu meiner jar, dann startet er das Programm einwandfrei. Bei einem Doppelklick auf die jar poppt das Dos-Fenster kurz auf und verschwindet gleich wieder. 

Hilfe!^^

Danke im voruas!


----------



## Andireas99 (11. Mrz 2014)

Ich glaube du hast vergessen auf der letzten Seite die Main Klasse anzugeben. Mach es genau wie hier: java eclipse export to jar - YouTube . Bei mir funktioniert es dann ;-)


----------



## selmaohneh (11. Mrz 2014)

Habe ich genau so gemacht.  Klappt nicht. Genau das Problem dann, das ich beschrieben habe.


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (11. Mrz 2014)

guck dir das manifest doch mal an : eclipse baut da seinen s***** jar-in-jar loader mit ein ... und das bringt alles wohl durcheinander ...

wenn in deinem jar wirklich NUR deine beiden klassen und das manifest ohne den eclipse-krams drin sind ... dann ist definitiv was falsch ...


ist leider das problem an eclipse ... es erzeugt keine sauberen exporte sondern schmeißt immer seinen müll mit rein ... aber naja ... lizenzbestimmungen halt


----------



## selmaohneh (12. Mrz 2014)

Okay, jetzt weiß ich, dass Eclipse Mist baut.

Gibt es denn auch eine Lösung? Ich habe es mit meiner jar auch mal auf einem anderen Computer versucht. Die gleichen Symptome. Über die Konsole geht es, wenn ich einen Doppelklick mach poppt das Dos-Fenster nur kurz für eine halbe Sekunde auf.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Andireas99 (12. Mrz 2014)

Also bei Main-Class steht definiv Müll. Dort sollte der Pfad zu DEINER Main-Klasse sein. Versuchs mal so wie hier beschrieben wird: http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/13787-jar-archiv-erstellen.html


----------



## selmaohneh (13. Mrz 2014)

Moin!

Es haut jetzt hin.
Ich hatte zuerst Java 32Bit und Eclipse 32Bit auf einem 64Bit Rechner -> Fehler.
Jetzt habe ich das gesamte Trio 64Bit und es klappt.
Wenn ich die jar-Datei nun aber auf einen 32Bit-Rechner packen würde, erhalte ich dann wieder einen Fehler oder sollte das klappen?

Danke!


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (13. Mrz 2014)

ich kann mir nicht mal im ansatz vorstellen das es daran gelegen haben soll das du auf einem 64bit OS auf einer 64bit hardware 32bit software ausgeführt hast ... oder das es irgendwas mit kompatibilität zutun haben sollte


das problem wird eclipse selbst sein und der fakt das das jar wohl irgendwie falsch zusammen gebaut wird

ich würde also noch mal prüfen was im jar und manifest so abgeht ... und notfalls mal google nach ner sauberen einstellung fragen ... oder die IDE wechseln


----------



## Andireas99 (13. Mrz 2014)

Mhh ich hatte auch schon dieses Problem, dass offenbar 64bit jars nicht auf 32bit Pc's laufen und umgekehrt 
Geht wohl nicht. 

EDIT: Uups Fehler von mir: Auf dem anderen PC war noch eine ältere Javaversion, daruf hats gefailt.


----------



## Sen-Mithrarin (17. Mrz 2014)

alter .. erlich ? is die antwort wirklich dein ernst ?

java ist platformunabhängig ... ein ja ist weder 32bit noch 64bit ... sondern einfach java-bytecode ...
das einzige problem was java halt hat das man code der mit einem neueren jdk compiled wurde nicht auf einer älteren vm laufen lassen kann ..


----------

